# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  استفاده از IP Adress به جای نام سرور در connectionstring

## bahareee

سلام
من میخوام تو connectionstring به جای نام سرور از IP Adress استفاده کنم
ولی وقتی به جای نام سرور IP رو می نویسم error میده.

An error has occurred while establishing a connection to the server.  When connecting to SQL Server 2005, this failure may be caused by the fact that under the default settings SQL Server does not allow remote connections. (provider: SQL Network Interfaces, error: 28 - Server doesn't support requested protocol)


باید protocol tcp/ip رو enabel کنم؟؟ اگه اره چطوری؟؟؟

----------


## raravaice

دقت کنید که ip وارد شده ip سرور sql شما باشه بهتر که با مسئول سرور تماس بگیرید و شماره ip مرتبط رو از اونا بگیرید.

موفق باشید

----------


## bahareee

> دقت کنید که ip وارد شده ip سرور sql شما باشه بهتر که با مسئول سرور تماس بگیرید و شماره ip مرتبط رو از اونا بگیرید.
> 
> موفق باشید


ip وارد شده درسته.

----------


## amin727

instance چطور ؟ اگر Named نصب شده...

----------


## nasseritemp

لطفا ConnectionString رو هم بفرست

----------


## AminSobati

دو اشکال رایج در زمانی که این خطا دریافت میشه:
1) سرویس SQL Server استارت نیست
2) Editionی که نصب کردین Developer یا Express هست که برای کار شبکه طراحی نشده (اگرچه میشه برای محیط شبکه فعالش کرد ولی توصیه نمیکنم)

----------


## bahareee

> لطفا ConnectionString رو هم بفرست


 
ConnectionString = ("data source=" + ServerName + " ; initial catalog=" + databasename + "; user id=sa ; password=!@#$web"

برای network library هم error میده .network library=*DBMSSOCN*

من از مثال زیر استفاده کردم:
Data Source=190.190.200.100,1433;*Network Library=DBMSSOCN*;Initial Catalog=pubs;User ID=myUsername;Password=myPassword;"

----------


## nasseritemp

> من از مثال زیر استفاده کردم:
> Data Source=190.190.200.100,1433;*Network Library=DBMSSOCN*;Initial Catalog=pubs;User ID=myUsername;Password=myPassword;"


شما باید قبل از Ip Address از \\ استفاده کنید.
Data Source = \\190.190.200.100,...

----------


## mhadvi_mahmaood

اینجا هم در موردش بحث شده 
مشکل در اجرای برنامه در شبکه محلی 

باید پورت 1433 باز باشه.

----------

